# Guitar Polish?



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I've had a pump spray bottle of Martin guitar polish that I've used for years but it is now almost empty. It has been useful for putting a shine on acoustics and electrics and because it comes from Martin I have assumed that it won't hurt a guitar.

I suspect there's new product out there. Any feelings for what works best?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ampaholic said:


> I've had a pump spray bottle of Martin guitar polish that I've used for years but it is now almost empty. It has been useful for putting a shine on acoustics and electrics and because it comes from Martin I have assumed that it won't hurt a guitar.
> 
> I suspect there's new product out there. Any feelings for what is the best?


Any good wood polish.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Music stores will have 4 ounce bottles of guitar polish for under $10.00 That is expensive when compaired to the price per ounce of a quality wood floor wax like Simonize Paste Wax but Simonize comes in a 1 pound or greater tin. It would last you a lifetime. It would also dry out and become hard before you use it all up.

Polishing your guitar makes them look nice but remember that less wax is better. A thin layer will polish to a bright shine but a thick layer will quickly show finger prints.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Wood floor wax? Really?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Why would you want to polish a guitar? 


They're meant to be loved like this..


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

I typically use Minwax paste finishing wax (it is silicone free) for manual application. On the buffing wheel, carnauba wax works well.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Turtle Wax Express Shine... a spray on carnauba wax. A very light spray goes a long way. 

The bottles are larger and cheaper than those packaged for guitars.

Other similar silicone free automotive products are available from other companies.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I use virtuoso whenever I clean and polish, but I've had the same small bottles for 3 years. I take care of my instruments, but don't bother to polish any more.

for those using car waxes, keep in mind 2 things. these waxes build up on your finish every time you apply it, and waxes don't contain cleaning agents. the cleaning effect you get is all from the friction of rubbing it on. just food for thought.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Polish? Why not Greek, Italian, Armenian or some other nationality your guitar?:smile-new:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Polska jest najlepsza !! Tak?

Na Zdrowie

Dave


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

ampaholic said:


> Wood floor wax? Really?


Simonize Paste Wax in particular. It is similar to minwax mentioned earlier. I think minwax is meant for furniture.
It is old fashioned. My mom used it when I was a young boy. It contains beeswax and natural oils.
Definitely don't use the modern "spray and wipe" floor polishes or furniture polishes.
They are made for wood coated with Polyurethane


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Dunlop 65 Carnuba Cream (not spray)
Planet Waves Restore Carnuba Cream
Both companies also have a cleaner to remove old wax 
both waxes leave a nice non greasy feeling finish (that's my 2 cents worth)


----------

